

John Doerr: Seeking salvation and profit in greentech - dredmorbius
http://fixyt.com/watch?v=nuXJFbJNltg

======
dredmorbius
A bit posted a few weeks back on how Kleiner-Perkins has stumbled in trying to
pursue a green strategy struck me as immensely sobering. A business whose
business is making money hand over fist over commercializing new ideas losing
money hand over fist failing to commercialize on new ideas suggests that
cracking this nut is going to be really, really fucking hard.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6906635](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6906635)

And I sincerely believe John Doerr put his all into it. Watching him brought
to tears is hard to watch

